

Show HN: Rate My App - The Best Way for Developers to Stay in Shape - vlad
http://ratemyapp.com

======
nevster
I have no idea what this is. I'm mostly confused by the mismatch between the
domain name and the concept of rating interview skills...

~~~
nevster
Oh, wait a sec, is app short for 'interview application' ie cover letter and
cv?

~~~
megablast
This is something I have used non-technical or non-smartphone owning people
start to use, it is a bit confusing.

------
vlad
On Wednesday, I had the idea that developers should be able to schedule
programming interviews whenever they want and track their progress over time.
This idea is now a real product called Rate My App, now available!

Launch pricing for the first few users is $9.99 for a 30 minute interview.
Please provide any feedback you have! You can also follow the project on
twitter, tumblr, facebook, and youtube (/ratemyapp.)

Thank you! - Vlad (@vla)

~~~
smokestack
I couldn't find any details on the qualifications of the person giving
feedback.

~~~
vlad
Excellent question, smokestack! My goal is to test the viability of such a
product with real customers. I am applying my experience to help out fellow
developers with most of the possible combinations of interview requests, and I
offer a money back guarantee if somebody is not 100% satisfied.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yazhbin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yazhbin)

Thank you!

~~~
jlees
I think you'd be better off getting folks who are actual interviewers (or ex-
interviewers) from Google, etc, to conduct interviews; your site focuses on
that as one of its selling points but your resume doesn't match up (in fact
your LinkedIn gives no indication of how experienced an interviewer you are).

I think this is one of those products that's best served by finding people
one-on-one who need help, and providing it for free so you get a bunch of
testimonials, pictures, videos, etc -- rather than throwing up a landing page
and survey. It's definitely a useful service; I mentor folks in interview
practice occasionally these days, and there's certainly an appetite for it,
though a lot of people I talk to tend to go about it by applying for jobs they
don't really want and using those interviews as practice.

~~~
vlad
Awesome, thank you, Jennie!

I think you're absolutely right that the product needs to display profiles of
specific interviewers (starting with me) as the next step.

Thank you for the feedback!

------
epaga
A few thoughts

* I hear "app" I think "app" as in iOS or Android or Mac app, I have never heard anyone say "app" for "application".

* The whole thing smells of "charge people before you even have a product" to me: you came up with the idea on Wednesday, there is no way you have a system in place to justify asking people for $10.

* You need to establish trust on your front page: why should I do this through your system? A blurry, hand-wavy graph is not enough.

------
amscanne
Alas, I suppose us systems programmers are a dying breed (and I'm not really
that old..).

At some point "developer" started meaning "web developer". I know this is the
reality of 2013 but I found it a bit depressing that the closest thing I saw
was "Backend" with Ruby-on-Rails being the first thing mentioned. Someone had
to write the database, web server, proxy, kernel, hypervisor, ... :)

~~~
millstone
Someone had to write the web browser. Is that the "front end" or "back end" I
wonder?

~~~
moox
I would say both. Browsers are a mix of a client facing UI and business logic.

------
mr12
So this is an idea you came up with on Wednesday.... and by today you've
thrown up a really basic site and want to charge people? Haha... that's
superb.

How about you pay me to interview you first. Then I'll let you know if you're
qualified to interview me.

------
ing33k
I want that domain !

on a serious note, I first thought its an app for software developers to keep
a tab on their health ?( may be workout app) after I checked the domain I
thought its a service to collect feedback and rating for apps. and when I
clicked on the wufoo form I got some idea on what actually it does .

